# Archer's Planes



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

For any plane buffs, I have done a new Album with some aircraft pics in it...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not a plane buff Archer, but you have some very interesting photos there!


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you SB...
Logging out for the day now, had an injection yesterday afternoon and I'm pretty groggy so it's off to bed...


----------



## Anne (Jul 26, 2013)

Love your pictures, Archer.   Sorry to hear you're not feeling well; hope tomorrow's a better day for you.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 27, 2013)




----------

